
Ask HN: How to eat and drink properly? - _1tan
I know the basic gist - avoid sugar, count calories, watch salt and carb intake, maintain a high level of activity, ... . There seems to be so much to consider, so many micro nutrients and other things to keep in mind. How does a hacker keep track of all this?
======
Broken_Hippo
You don't. You don't even count calories, as those vary widely compared to the
count on the package/menu.

It seems it comes down to this: Eat a variety off foods. Get some protein
sometimes, eat fruits and veg. Try to get whole grains in there. Watch the
added and refined sugar, regardless of source, but there is no need to avoid
it entirely. Make sure to eat some fat and dairy. Heck, even high activity
isn't necessary if you make the right life adjustments (like walking most
places) or have the right sort of job. Cook your own food, and develop a few
flexible meals that are easy and nutritious. Stir fries and the like come to
mind.

The real trick is the personalisation. For myself, I'm hungrier in the evening
so I eat lightly during the day. I skip breakfast (I'm not hungry). I eat fish
but not other meats, but this is mostly due to the lack of a gallbladder. I
also had to learn to be more comfortable with hunger. I did this with a
combination of delaying snacks (it is easy to tell yourself to wait a short
time) and working on portion sizes. The last one was simple: I'd eat a
portion, and be done. I always knew if I was hungry in an hour or two, I could
get a healthy snack. The snack rarely equals the food I'd have eaten if I got
more on the plate, so it works.

And just to be fair: At one time, I weight over 200 pounds. I'm a 5'6" woman.
I now am fully in a healthy weight and trend towards thin. I'm don't know my
weight, but i'm about a size 6(US) and have kept the weight off for years with
only minor fluctuations.

Edit: I should mention that I didn't keep good records, just observed my
general diet and made improvements and adjustments.

------
stusmall
This is probably the worst site to ask. The replies will range from Soylent to
Doritos to vegan without much moderate voices in between. A lot of insurance
plans will completely cover a visit to a nutritionist or talk to your GP.
Don't listen to the fads and hysteria on the internet that offer diets that
are simple to describe but hard to live by.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I'd like to emphasis the bit about fad diets. My own personal rule of thumb is
to not try any diet that I couldn't keep up for 10 years. Especially if the
diet cuts out some of your favorite foods. This cuts out a lot of them. My
main exception to this is anything health related (diabetes, allergies, etc),
but at that point you've already talked to the GP. Otherwise, you don't have a
diagnosis or confirmed medical condition.

------
nxsynonym
Define your goals, find out your TDEE, adjust your daily calorie consumption,
then replace staple foods with healthier options.

Trying to do everything at once is guaranteed to make you hate dieting and
fall off the bandwagon quickly.

For example: if you want to lose weight, find out your TDEE - 350--500
calories. Spend two or three weeks trying stick to that total amount, without
worry too much about changing everything you eat. Just get used to a different
amount. Once you have that down, start swapping out big meals with healthier
foods, then snacks.

Also, meal prep. It will help curb impulse meals and poor snack choices if you
don't have to think about it.

~~~
juice_bus
> find out your TDEE - 350--500 calories

This has worked very well for me, I stated on May 15th and I am down
35lbs/16kg [1]. Curbing cravings and not eating at night have been the hardest
obstacles to overcome.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/WZBgzXH.png](http://i.imgur.com/WZBgzXH.png)

~~~
nxsynonym
congrats! 35 lbs is no joke.

I practice IF, just works with my natural eating habits. Was never a breakfast
person but giving up eating late night snacks has also been tough for me.

The hardest part is trusting the process of cutting and sticking to it even
when not seeing immediate results.

------
trjordan
The only diet that works is the one you stick to. So figure out the
combination of what drives you and what you can live with, and do that.

For me, I fall apart when I'm hungry. So my diet is based around "efficient"
foods (most fullness for least calories) and easy-to-follow guidelines that I
can fall back on when I'm too hungry to think straight.

\- Protein makes me full. Lean protein makes me stupid full.

\- Vegetables make me feel like I've had a real meal. It's hard to add so much
oil or butter to a vegetable to make the calories matter.

\- I can eat infinite carbs. Carbs + fat is an easy way to put down 2,000
calories in a single meal.

\- Most places have a salad. When in doubt, order the salad. Add protein.

\- Cooking at home means meat + veggie. I make whatever I want, as long as
it's meat + veggie.

\- Breakfast doesn't make me full for long. Coffee is equally effective.

Figure out what works for you! Maybe keto is easy to follow. Maybe lifting
makes you crave fewer pizzas. Maybe you can outrun your food habits by
training for marathons. Maybe you should eat 7 meals a day, 3 of which are
soylent.

It's all about the habit. If you can figure out what the happy output is,
optimize for the fewest inputs that get you there.

------
cjsuk
I have a dead simple method. If I'm hungry I drink water. If I'm still hungry
after I drank water then I eat a modest amount of what I fancy. Most of the
time this will end up being something I need rather than something I want
which is always the problem with eating properly.

The human body is pretty good at telling you what it needs.

I've eaten a banana, pear, cereal, chicken and rice today and drank about 2L
of water. Feel fantastic :)

------
TurboHaskal
Drink water.

Eat animal products when hungry. Ignore the fat content (don't purposely eat
too much nor too little.)

Eat fruit and plants, but not too many.

If you're happy with your body composition (can you see your abs?), add
complex carbs to your meals (rice, bread, potatoes, etc) and liquid calories
such as milk or kefir.

It's okay to eat junk from time to time.

~~~
dario_insane
Consider reading Whole by Campbell, How Not To Die by Greger, Starch Solution
by McDougall, End of all Diets by Fuhrman.

Promoting animal products seems to be somewhat en vogue.

But please open your eyes and look at the data, the history of the human race
(starch based!), and for the love of "god" (ie the universe with all that it
contains, not the religious kind), look at the cruelty against animals. Bad
karma. Really bad karma.

And considering that the human population nowadays with meat, dairy and eggs
in their diet is getting sicker and sicker (studies, numbers, all there for
you - just have to look), maybe animal products aren't exactly on the safe
side..

:-/

~~~
TurboHaskal
Will do, thanks.

------
findoer
I tried to figure this out a few weeks ago and was similarly confused. A lot
of people on the internet seem to promote extreme diets, (paleo, veganism,
etc.) but these guys also seem to open themselves up to really weird health
problems (ex. Gout, rapid tooth wear & decay for vegans).

Anyway, since I didn't want to spend all my time researching this or become a
doctor, I just looked up the USDA guidelines and tried to eat more in line
with that.

3 meals a day, minimal snacking, home-cooked food, ~2400 calories per day (for
my body & weight loss goals), 3+ servings vegetables, 2-3 servings fruits, 2-4
servings dairy, some meats and eggs, etc.

The USDA site even gives you recommendations to eat certain amounts of
specific types of vegetables weekly (greens, starchy vegetables, orange
vegetables, etc.) which I assume is an attempt to abstract things out a bit so
we can worry less about levels of specific micronutrients

There's also an app called MyFitnessPal that lets you log food intake by
scanning barcodes with your phone's camera and tracks some nutrients (vitamin
a, c, potassium, iron, a few more)

------
JoshMnem
Learn how to cook your own food from scratch. Focus on whole foods, especially
vegetables and fruit. You can meal prep in advance by steaming a lot of
vegetables, storing them in separate containers, and then chopping and mixing
them with sauce to create various other dishes quickly.

Soup is also quick and easy. A pressure cooker or slow cooker can speed up the
prep.

Brown rice, buckwheat, amaranth seeds, and quinoa provide additional
nutrients. I don't think that "carbs" are bad -- only refined carbs. A rice
cooker or pressure cooker is useful.

I think that if one only eats high-nutrient foods, there is less need to worry
about the details.

I went from 215 pounds down to a healthy 145 (currently 150). There are some
examples of my food experiments in my blog:
[https://blog.artofmemory.com/tag/food-and-
nutrition](https://blog.artofmemory.com/tag/food-and-nutrition)

------
kcdev
I recently got serious about my diet. What I thought was going to be a very
difficult lifestyle change that I was going to try for a few weeks ended up
being much easier to achieve than I thought. Now, I don't ever see myself
going back.

In simple terms: Eat plant-based foods, period. Veggies, fruits for snacks,
beans, nuts, etc. Avoid processed foods other than plant foods that are
minimally processed for freshness (liked canned foods).

I thought I would struggle to stop eating meat, especially chicken. After the
first few days, vegetables and beans started to taste amazing! I had no idea
what I've been missing all these years since meat mutes the taste of
everything else.

I also avoid dairy and snack foods. I "cheat" about once every two weeks
during social events, but even then I crave the healthier options. I now look
at bad foods differently and I feel better than ever.

Tip: Take a one-a-day multivitamin that includes B12. When you’re getting
started, get rid of all the bad food. If it's there, you'll eat it.

------
52-6F-62
I don't often dig into the details too often. I rely on my physician and blood
work to keep me updated on any deficiencies (B12, and as a consequence, Iron).

I had the benefit of growing up in a green belt, so there was a lot of food
agriculture and farmers markets, produce stands, and the local grocer received
shipments from chain warehouses as well as local farmers.

Growing up we didn't have a lot of money so we prioritized fresh and cooked
vegetables (nothing special, just plenty of dark greens and kept some
variety). Meat was often lean ground or pork then, and I kept my meat rations
pretty lean (though later opting for more chicken and beef) until my doctor
instructed me to eat _more_ red meat.

That's pretty much it. Limit carbs but don't cut them out. Don't count
calories too closely because it makes living dreary, just keep a ballpark.
With enough exercise it shouldn't matter anyway.

I was in high-performance sports in my teens, and this was pretty typical.
Just eat balanced for your needs, a lot of vegetables (esp. dark greens of
your preference), plenty of water, and plenty of exercise and if you like beer
you don't have to give it up. I didn't see much in the way of obsessive diets
and protein powders and supplements outside of a few guys who went crazy on
creatine and later cut it out due to less than desirable outcomes.

Nutritionists I've known have generally shared similar sentiment. Beyond
working out any details they do, their advice to me has always been more
general and simple. That's totally circumstantial, though.

I also take a multivitamin and a B12 to keep up on anything that falls out of
balance.

On the other hand, my brother who was never the type recently went vegan for
his wife and swears he feels better than he ever has. And he has to keep up
with physically-demanding continental shifts on a provincial police service.
So there's that...

------
icc97
Going vegetarian is what I did, for moral reasons primarily, but it has lots
of health benefits.

Assuming that you want to do it properly, that is you want to replace meat
with various vegetables, nuts, and beans etc that provide protein you
automatically increase your intake of healthy foods.

You can of course just eat chips, cheese and margerita pizza which won't help.
But being vegetarian does open your eyes to a wider variety of food than just
meat + x (e,g. buger + fries). Meat is so tasty on it's own that you can
ignore other things.

By going vegetarian I don't have to count calories, I've actually struggled to
keep weight on since going full vegetarian, when I had been gaining weight
prior to that.

Plus you don't even have to go fully vegetarian, purely just reduce meat
intake and up vegetable/bean/nut intake.

~~~
mohaine
I've seen lots of people try and it does seem to work for weight loss short
turn but the effect does not seem to last. At some point you start liking the
food and weight comes right back. (ditto for pretty much any special diet)

As for the health benefits, I'm not so sure there either. I eat a mostly meat
diet and my wife has been vegan for last 10 years and vegetarian for the 15
years before that and my numbers are better pretty much across the board.

Sure it seems like a vegetarian diet should be better for you but with
nutritional science in the state it is it is hard to know much of anything for
sure.

~~~
dario_insane
Consider reading Whole by Campbell and Starch Solution by McDougall. Add How
Not To Die by Greger and if you want some more add End of all Diets by
Fuhrman.

The gist: Limit the fats. If your exercising and/or are at least moderately
active, you can have some more nuts and seeds etc. But if you're sitting at
the computer all day, limit fats to the absolute minimum. Eat lots of carbs.
The body will not turn them into fat. Lot's of studies (100 years+) on this.
Just open your eyes and read online and the books I mentioned.

Funny example: Oven chips vs french fries. Prefer oven chips with <= 2% fat
and your "OK". Steamed potatoes with zero fat are, of course, better in this
context.

Not saying keto diets (meat based or not, but protein+fat instead of
starchy/sugary carbs based) don't work. Just really bad karma with the cruelty
against animals in meat farms etc. Not cool. Not cool. Anyway, long term data
isn't there yet on keto diets. And generally speaking: The world is getting
sicker. And Campbell & Co seem to hint at food - mainly animal products - are
the cause. McDougall etc show that the human race survived and thrived on
starch. (Low fat! Actually.)

Consider this..

Vegetarian or vegan means little. WFPB (whole food plant based) is a better
term. And find your sugars and starches under this WFPB umbrella and your
good. These foods have only little amount of natural fat. Look at WFPB /
80/10/10 athletes for examples..

Just my two cents..

------
dustinsterk
When trying to cut, bulk up, or maintain weight, I have created a simple
spreadsheet to calculate your TDEE and target calorie/protein/carb/fat
consumption (you need to know your weight, body fat %, and how much you
exercise per week):
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YeAgLanxOgJRAxf20cet...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YeAgLanxOgJRAxf20cetzr8qyow3k6b3sU3z-lIX2lg/edit?usp=sharing)

It works well for me as I create my meal plan in the white space (see example)
looking up the values from calorieking.com

 __EDIT: Note that this math comes from a book "Bigger, Leaner, Stronger" \-
calculated for Men. There is a similar book for Women that may differ.

------
MrTonyD
I happened to be watching a PBS show that mentioned Caldwell Esselstyn and the
diet he recommends (he is a heart surgeon.) I was blown away by how much I
misunderstood about a good diet. Lots of the standard "good diet" advice now
looks like "fad" to me (eg. Mediterranean as a role model - since it really
only shines in comparison to our horrible Western diet.) Of course, now it is
even harder to eat a good diet...

Perhaps his key observation is the relationship between oils and so many of
our modern diseases. I do suspect that some oils have benefits which outweigh
the costs (a subtlety which isn't reflected by his coarse data) For example I
suspect that oils from Salmon and Walnuts may have benefits yet to be fully
quantified.

------
kidsil
Don't get diet advice from engineers.

I appreciate the interest in knowing what your virtual colleagues do, but
honestly some topics covered on Ask HN simply cannot be answered with the same
expertise as tech related questions.

------
sharkhacks
Checkout Bulletproof diet [https://blog.bulletproof.com/start-the-bulletproof-
diet/](https://blog.bulletproof.com/start-the-bulletproof-diet/) it's amazing,
a stricter version of Paleo.

In a nutshell: Veggies, limited fruits (1 serving per day), some protein (red
meat, lamb, fish, chicken (go for organic and grass fed for meat if you can)),
good healthy fats (coconut oil, MCT oil, some butter)

avoid anything and everything that comes in packaging. Packaging and long
shelf life = preservatives, additives and all that crap.

------
dario_insane
Please consider reading the Starch Solution by McDougall. Or watch some of his
youtube videos. It's the easiest way to look at nutrition.

If interested, add How Not To Die by Greger. Nice youtube video of him at
Google online. But a lot of information. Don't get confused by this. Go back
to McDougall after watching this! :-)

Add Campbell's Whole or one of his recent youtube videos. If you want to be
blown away by what the meat and dairy industries are doing to humans (and
animals of course). It's like with the tobacco industry 50-something years
ago! It's a shame that money is allowed to kill people in the millions with
the governments knowing about it. And oh my the cruelty against animals.. Bad
karma.. :-(

Anyway, avoid processed foods, yes. Processed sugar. Don't say "avoid sugar".
Don't fear natural sugar! Fruits are good for you. But don't combine with fat!
In a gist: The fat will be in your blood stream, blocking absorption of the
sugars when you really want the sugar to be available for your muscles.
Studies and data online. Known for many decades.

Somewhat more extreme: Read Graham's 80/10/10.

I'm on his high fruit 80/10/10 raw diet as much as possible - living in
Germany where there isn't that much good fruits. I compensate with McDougall
based starchy foods when i run out of fruits. I sometimes eat two to four
pounds of oven baked potatoes.. :-) Eating between 3000 and 6000 calories a
day. Exercising moderately for 30 to 60 minutes 3 to 5 days a week. Spending
rest of time mostly sitting and standing(!) at my computer. Keeping my weight
and body fat around 10% easily. The body isn't stupid. It will not turn carbs
into body fat easily.

Note that I'm not saying keto diets etc don't work. High carb diets just seem
to have a much better karma. Environmental factors, animal cruelty, and
looking back at history, the human race survived and thrived and starches.
Studies and data all there online. The gist: We could easily feed 10 billion
people on this planet with carbs. But doing this on the back of helpless
creates like cows, pigs and chickens, will f __* up our environment and cost
far too much of our resources.

Consider karma in all you do.. ^^

------
teolemon
Open Food Facts ranks all products from A to E, using the French Nutriscore.
It helps you compare products within a category, and get a general sense of
how bad the product is, nutrition wise.

You're in luck, we've just imported 175K Open Data products from the USDA, so
it now works in the US :-)

Also it's collaborative, so please take pictures as you scan products :)

[https://android.openfoodfacts.org](https://android.openfoodfacts.org)
[https://ios.openfoodfacts.org](https://ios.openfoodfacts.org)

------
salehk
To simplify my life, instead of micro counting calories an nutrients i've
setup some simple rules for myself.

1\. Eat out as little as possible cook everything at home, so I know exactly
what is going into my body. 2\. Make sure I eat a salad or a meal that
includes vegetables once a day. 3\. SHAKES!!! I make shakes daily a great way
to get nutrients and fill yourself up. My shakes generally contain (berries,
banana, power greens mix, plant protien, soy/almond milk). 4\. Excercise
daily. 5\. Take a multi-vitamin (optional)

~~~
jules
If you don't find shakes appetising you could eat the berries separately, and
make a salad with the greens and plant protein, and eat some almonds, and skip
the bananas. Eating it in this form will also be more filling with fewer
calories.

------
garrickvanburen
I found Matt Fitzgerald's Endurance Diet to be an easy-to-remember ruleset
(bias fruit, nuts, and carbs) largely because it presents the rulesets as a
spectrum filled with tradeoffs of +/\- points.

[https://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Diet-Discover-Greatest-
Athl...](https://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Diet-Discover-Greatest-
Athletes/dp/0738218979/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502300268&sr=8-1&keywords=endurance+diet)

------
Mandatum
Honestly? I can't do it when living on my own. I've taken the ready-to-eat
meal route (whether that be a ready-to-drink food smoothie or plain/raw stuff
(nuts, fruit, etc).

I love cooking. But never for myself, and 90% of my meals are by myself.

With ready-to-eat or drink stuff, you just calorie count. Miss bits or
increase bits depending on other things you've eaten (ie when out, someone has
cooked, etc). Feeling fat today? Miss a meal. Feeling a little light? Snack a
bit more.

------
cirgue
Drink lots of water, eat a wide variety of mostly non-processed food, find
physical activities that are fun and engaging enough that you will do them for
entertainment.

------
DanBC
If you're a woman wanting to become pregnant you'll need to pay extra
attention to some vitamins. Take a folic acid supplement until 12 weeks.
Consider taking a vitamin D supplement. Avoid too much Vitamin A.

Many people should consider whether to take a Vitamin D supplement.

I tend to agree with other people - eat a variety of fruit and vegetables,
small amounts of meat or fish or alternatives for protein.

------
noodle
Eat a variety of foods in your diet and most of the micronutrient stuff works
itself out. You have a problem when you stick to a regimented meal plan,
always eating the same sets of foods. If you're worried about it, grab a
multivitamin.

Other than that, it depends on how heavily you want to keep track and for what
purpose.

~~~
dario_insane
You want to look at Mc Dougall's Starch Solution. It can be argued (studies
included) that a few foods are enough if you consume enough of it. Potatoes
are an example.

I'm not saying you should only eat a few foods. But Adding multi vitamins has
been shown to be somewhat more on the detrimental side. See for example How
Not To Die by Dr Greger.

Just my two cents..

------
tjr
I don't strictly follow this diet, but I have incorporated elements of it into
my eating:

[https://www.drfuhrman.com/learn/the-nutritarian-diet/how-
it-...](https://www.drfuhrman.com/learn/the-nutritarian-diet/how-it-works-
fundamental-principles)

------
limitpoint
Can only speak for myself. I have only one rule with respect to diet:
everything is ok but fried(sauteed, blanched in oil, deep fried, browned,
stir-fried, whatever)stuff. Non-fried(steamed, bolied, raw?) fats are ok.
Sugar in moderation is not gonna kill me. Works for me.

------
jtuente
This article covers more than just fat loss, but goes over the whole spectrum
of how to plan your diet.

[http://physiqonomics.com/fat-loss/](http://physiqonomics.com/fat-loss/)

------
DKnoll
Exercise is more important than diet for overall health and longevity.
Obviously all habits contribute but people put a (temporary) focus on their
diet and forget everything else in my own experience.

~~~
graphitezepp
An important point that often gets lost even in "correct" (for lack of a
better word) discussions of what is healthy. Generally it's better to be quite
overweight and active than look good and be sedentary afaik.

------
miguelrochefort
I often recommend people to "reset" their diet.

For 30 consecutive days:

\- Think of food as a source of nutrients, not pleasure.

\- Only eat once a day.

\- Only eat beef.

\- Only drink water.

After 30 days, introduce 1 new ingredient a week.

~~~
Govindae
This is great advice because every additional ingredient you add reduces your
risk of colon cancer.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Since when does water or beef cause colon cancer?

~~~
maxerickson
Red meat has been considered a risk factor for a while now.

[https://www.cancer.org/cancer/colon-rectal-cancer/causes-
ris...](https://www.cancer.org/cancer/colon-rectal-cancer/causes-risks-
prevention/risk-factors.html)

------
hxmc
I'm seeing a lot of "make sure you eat meat/dairy products" here. Are animal
products necessary for a balanced diet?

------
justifier
the same way i approach learning anything new

i try to break it down into first principles, then try to break those
principles into components and start to familiarise myself with as much
information as possible

it can help to apply arbitrary constraints to aide in reducing the initial
barrier of entry

from there you can start to construct your own diet around your interests,
your body, and your goals

one day i became obsessed with cinnamon and would put it on everything

once i ran out of the cinnamon i had i went out to get more and learned there
are different kinds of cinnamon

from different places with different preparation practices that result in
different flavors, of cinnamon

so i'd try one, then another, then another, and eventually i developed a
preference, now i know what kind of cinnamon i like.. and why

there is a lot to consider in regards to food and diet, but that is mostly
what attracts me to it

for the most part it is an unsolved problem, but there are many great theories
and theorems in regard its practice

curiosity ensures development

------
sn9
As far as keeping track of micronutrients, Cronometer.com is a fantastic site.

------
agnivade
The basic gist is all that is necessary.

To repeat -

1\. Avoid sugar like the plague. 2\. Exercise. 3\. Sleep.

kthxbye.

------
darioush
Stop eating once you're no longer hungry.

------
georgewsinger
nutritionfacts.org for science-based nutritional advice.

------
bhnmmhmd
One good advice to remember is to avoid eating egg-based food when you don't
have much movement (like when sitting at the table or before sleep). This is
also important when you're on an airplane for hours.

------
DKnoll
You shouldn't avoid sugar, you need it to live; glucose is the fuel your body
runs on.

I assume you mean refined sugar.

~~~
ecshafer
Your body can turn fat into glucose by gluconeogenesis.

Sugar is okay if and only if there is a high fiber count as well. Ketogenic
and Paleolithic diets show that high sugar intake, especially with breads,
grains, and refined sugar is not healthy and not necessary.

~~~
DKnoll
It's (eating a lot of bread and grains) necessary for the majority of the
planet that cannot afford such a diet.

~~~
jogjayr
That's not necessarily true. Peanuts and oils from other vegetable sources
(canola, mustard, soybean, corn, coconut) are full of fat, cheap to grow and
reasonably healthy. Beans, legumes, eggs and dairy are protein-rich and also
quite cheap. Keto doesn't have to mean steak and bacon-wrapped shrimp every
meal.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Vegetable polyunsaturated oil is not healthy.

~~~
jogjayr
Citation? This is what I found searching "vegetable polyunsaturated":

"Polyunsaturated fats can have a beneficial effect on your heart when eaten in
moderation and when used to replace saturated fat and trans fat in your
diet."[1]

1\. [https://healthyforgood.heart.org/Eat-
smart/Articles/Polyunsa...](https://healthyforgood.heart.org/Eat-
smart/Articles/Polyunsaturated-Fats)

~~~
miguelrochefort
[http://raypeat.com/articles/articles/unsaturated-
oils.shtml](http://raypeat.com/articles/articles/unsaturated-oils.shtml)

